# Boat slip/mooring CT River



## Victor75 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello. Trying to see if anyone knows Lower Connecticut river area and marinas for me to ask you more about their prices, availability and good location and how it would work for me to keep my boat there. I tow my 26 ft power boat and use boat ramps for boating on CT river and Long Island sound. Now I'm looking for a larger 32-36 ft power boat to buy before the next season and want to keep it at the marina. I know nothing about marinas and how they operate. I'm new to boating world. Want to know their prices for slips or mooring and see what I can afford. Not really understand their prices on their web pages when they show what I should pay. 


Thank you !


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

The two marinas closest to the mouth of the River that I know of are Harbor One and Saybrook Point Marina. Judging by their transient rates, location and amenities, I wouldn't expect them to be bargains. But give them a call, check their websites and see if they fit your needs. 

Saybrook Point has great showers, laundry, on-site restaurant and tiki bar. 
They have grills and tables on land for use by slip holders. Easy in and out to the sound.
Last time I stayed there Abby was the Dockmaster. There's a Hotel and Spa onsite too.

Give them a call. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I am looking for the same thing; a place to keep my boat on the Ct. river next summer. I really do not want to pay over $100/ft. or about $2200for the season. I am familiar with Norwalk too and I like it there. Again, I am afraid the price will be too high. 

Any Ct. sailors with info?


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

I stayed at Saybrook Point once. Beautiful and convenient facility, but quite expensive for transients, I would expect the same for seasonal users.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Give Mark Reyher, harbormaster at Deep River on Ct Rver a call. 203-676-5909
Deep River is about 8 miles up from sound, few miles above Essex.
He only has moorings and believe non residents not a problem, ask him
about other options and costs at marinas on river.
There is a Brewers at Deep River also, although not inexpensive.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> I am looking for the same thing; a place to keep my boat on the Ct. river next summer. I really do not want to pay over $100/ft. or about $2200for the season. I am familiar with Norwalk too and I like it there. Again, I am afraid the price will be too high.
> 
> Any Ct. sailors with info?


Norwalk will be rather expensive, especially since the closure of Yacht Haven West. I would certainly expect over $100/ft. for a slip. In general, you can get better prices as you move east, so the CT river should not be too bad.


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Check activecaptain.com for a complete list of marinas complete with lists of services and reviews from fellow boaters. Very useful resource


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Victor,

Welcome aboard Sailnet - even with your powerboat!

+ 1 for Green Eyes Active Captain recommendation. You won't find seasonal rates in there, but most of the marinas have helpful reviews.

I think you will find that prices for slips in the lower CT River are uniformly over $100 per foot for the season. I keep my boat at Island Cove Marina in the Ferry Point area and have been paying $135./ft. for a slip. Moorings rentals at Ferry Point through Island Cove are a relative bargain - about $1,500. plus tax for the season. They are a little rolly, but I enjoyed many years on a mooring out there. There are more protected mooring fields behind Calves Island (call Old Lyme Marina), in Old Saybrook's North Cove and up in Deep River as Hugo mentioned. If you are young enough to survive the decade long wait list, you can add your name to the Old Saybrook North Cove mooring list. I'm hoping to get to the top of the list in 4 or 5 years.

Part of the reason for the long waiting list in North Cove is the fact that it is below the railroad draw bridge, so any potential wait time is eliminated to get to the mouth of the river. Saybrook Point Marina and Harbor One that Tempest mentioned also share this advantage. My personal opinion is this that if I can't wait 15 minutes occasionally for the bridge to open, I have no business being in a sailboat!

I have no connection with Island Cove other than being a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Victor75 (Nov 20, 2014)

A lot of great information already guys ! I'll be making phone calls soon to get some rates. I don't mind to travel even longer to Long Island sound. Any marina between Middletown CT and the mouth of the rever with low rates would work great for me. What about moorings, how do I get to my boat if I chose mooring? Do I have to bring my dingy every time ? Is it safe from thiefs on CT river to leave the boat for a week at the time? 
Thank You every one.


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

If you don't mind the transit time on the river, then there are some very nice marinas both above and below Middletown that you should investigate. This is where ActiveCaptain will be your best friend.

Midway marina in Haddam, CT is known for good winter storage rates, not sure about their summer rates. It's a real "boatyard", with an emphasis on repair services over fancy landscaping and pools. There are other marinas in the area that have those amenities.

With respect to mooring access and security, at my marina, the mooring rental includes in-water or land-based rack storage for your dinghy, whichever you prefer. I'm sure any other facility that rents moorings would provide space also. Some of the towns on the river will, for a fee, issue you a mooring permit, which allows you to place your own mooring subject to their guidelines for size and location. In that case, you may have to rely on the town's public access to launch and retrieve your dinghy. When I first moved to Saybrook, I used this method. After the harbormaster inspected my gear, I paid someone to place my mooring in the Ferry Point mooring field. After a few attempts to row the 1/2 mile from the public ramp to my mooring against a full moon tidal current in the river, I hustled over to the marina that was a predecessor to Island Cove and negotiated a deal for parking and dinghy storage for the season. It was a much easier trip coming out of the Ferry Point inlet and rowing across the current out to the mooring.

Security has not been an issue in recent years, but that's only because the caught the last knucklehead that was sneaking around at night raiding boats in the Essex/Old Saybrook area. It's always a risk, but frankly, someone with bad intentions would have an even easier time getting on my boat at the dock in the middle of the night when no one is around. Putting a security cam on the boat is on my to do list, but it's way down on the list!


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

We've been in the Connecticut River for years and have fortunately have not had any trouble with boat security. We've done both dock and mooring and enjoy the mooring option much better and particularly so with the potentially strong tidal flows in the lower CT River (docking can be tricky at times depending on when and where).

Old Lyme Marina runs a launch service for their mooring customers so that's another option vs. a dinghy of getting on/off the boat if their hours of operation meet your needs. As Bill previously mentioned, behind Calves Island is a nice mooring field and <mostly> wake-free unlike some other CT River locations.

The only challenges for us are the sometimes large wakes, tides and railroad bridge which can all conspire to add discomfort and a bit of time on a day trip out to the Sound (and sometimes it works the other way with a fair tide and a nice boost although that's not likely much of a factor for you).

Best regards,
Bill


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

Hayshaven in Chester might be a place to look at . My boss kept a boat there
And he's cheaper than cheap so it must have been reasonable. Don't think its deep enough for sailboats but if your talking powerboat you should be fine.


----------



## Victor75 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll give them a call too. Thank You.


----------

